# VanIsleDSM's AMAZING Septa and other Drop Ins - a 'mini review' - photo heavy!



## run4jc (Mar 11, 2011)

Sometimes I ask myself, “why spend so much time taking photos and writing reviews?” Then I remember the enjoyment I get doing it, the hope that it helps someone and how much I learn while doing the reviews. I’m just an enthusiast who enjoys the hobby and being able to hopefully give something back to this community that we are all a part of! 

But then a gifted custom builder comes along and says, “Hey Dan – wanna test some of my new stuff??” And I say, “uh, lemme think about it for a nanosecond – YES!!”

Such an opportunity recently came when VanIsleDSM offered to send a few of his ‘little friends’ down to DC for some “real world” testing. I must say at the outset - the Septa is so powerful that I don't believe there is a way to adequately represent what the eye sees when you fire that monster up. To make matters worse, the weather wouldn't cooperate so that I could take any good beam shots.

Still, these products are amazing! So before you start viewing the photos below, you might want to put a towel in your lap – or maybe even a bib if you have one handy! You’ll need something to catch the drool!

You are probably familiar with this – the FETtie switch. Later in the review you’ll see what a difference this little piece of magic makes when we start dealing in amperages near double digit…




















Next up, the aluminum, 2 mode 4.2 amp quad with Khatod optic…you are probably familiar with this one!





The plot thickens – here is one heckuva jewel…the 5.6 amp quad, silver and copper, with Khatod optic. As you’ll see later, it’s quite a blaster!













Ooo-now it really gets fun. This is a monster – the 5.6 amp quad, silver and copper, with two different optics. Jesse conveniently supplied gloves for me to wear when changing the optics. Note the description of the optics on the bags.






















And now – drum roll please – a beautiful beast – the 9.8 amp (!!), 7 XPG R5 monster head Jesse has named, “Septa”. Wow.















Here is the Septa mounted on a FiveMega 26650 host – Jesse’s FETtie switch is installed…this combination makes for an awesome ‘chunk’ of a light, solid as a rock, bright as the sun!














A fellow DC resident, Gary123, heard that I was testing these lights and wanted to contribute – he kindly sent a Surefire C2 host with Oveready Zero Res Twisty and a 3 level VIDSM 5.6 quad, plus a Leef 2 18500 cell body with a Moddoo single level triple.
















It’s been quite the winter in DC – I’ve tried to work around life and weather to get some outdoor beam shots – and the one night that I was finally set up to take some, after only 3 good photos it started raining. Fortunately, I started with the Septa. In the shots below, the corner of the fence in the foreground is about 22 feet away – the tree immediately behind is about 30 feet away. The tree lurking way in the background is at least 100 feet away. If you look at the control shot, you can see that there isn’t that much light pollution in the background. My theory as to why the background took on a ‘red’ hue? With long exposures, and that many photons blasting away, it even exposed the background!




















Sorry – I wish more could be included, but the review isn’t over yet! Next are results from some lumen testing. I’ve said it many times – I do not claim absolute accuracy for my sphere, but relative ratings are not disputable. Prepare to be amazed.





Interesting the way the (very nice and respected ) Kerberos quad reacted to the FETtie. Speculate that the direct drive Quad is reacting to the large amount of current being passed by the FETtie, heating up, and losing lumens to heat. But look at the VI devices!



Next, I constructed another one of my poster board grids…the numbers are inches. The lights are held about a meter from the board – I’m using a wide angle lens – 1/100 shutter speed, f/4.0, ISO100. NO retouching of the photos – I’ve also posted a YouTube video so you can get a more fluid visual comparison.




















(sorry for the typo - it's "Khatod"




Khatod




















































































































These shots include many very common lights (and some not so common) so that you can have a good point of reference. As you’ll notice, the Septa is so darn bright that it just can’t be tamed!


We are fortunate to be part of a community that includes so many gifted custom builders and modders. McGizmo, Data, Moddoo, ElectronGuru, Photonfanatic, Milky, Mac, Kerberos, Download, Elektrolumens, DatiLED, on and on (sorry if I left your favorite out of the list!!) How cool is it to add VanIsleDSM to this list!

VanIsleDSM’s (Jesse’s) work is outstanding. The quality is rock solid. The Septa is built like a tank – almost as though it is carved from a single piece of metal - a darn bright piece of metal. When you start dumping that much electrical current through a flashlight, you really begin to appreciate the difference the FETtie switch makes. Not only is it solid, it allows so much current to flow that you’d better be sure the light engine can handle it! The drop-in modules are astounding – the 5.6 silver/copper carclo and khadod modules are awesome.

But - that Septa!! I don’t know how to describe it. One of my favorite testing areas is a dark stretch of ‘back road’ here in Northern Virginia. Along one section is a soccer field. I use most lights to shine ‘over’ the field to a stretch of wooded area that borders the backside of the field, looking to spot the critters that hang out there. With the Septa, I was lighting up HALF of the field and ALL of the woodline behind it!! Think about carrying your headlights…that’s what it is like. And it’s so well made that it is almost as bright after a full minute of use as it is at turn on.

The other drop in modules are awesome, too.

Jesse is a super nice guy, too. Here’s a young man who is going down the entrepreneurial road – taking his ideas and skills and turning them into awesome products. I believe that this community will embrace his products with the same enthusiasm as we have embraced the other custom builders.

So, as the automobile writer who gets to keep a Ferrari for a week is sad to see it go, so am I sad to see these 4 custom light engines go. But I’m sure that I, like you, will be saving up the pennies to add at least one of them to my collection – permanently!


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Mar 11, 2011)

I think it's "Khatod".
Very nice:thumbsup:!


----------



## run4jc (Mar 11, 2011)

You are correct. It's right in the chart, wrong everywhere else. Oh well, hours of work and one typo....:shakehead




hellokitty[hk] said:


> I think it's "Khatod".
> Very nice:thumbsup:!


----------



## ronac (Mar 11, 2011)

Awesome review! I've been eyeing a VanIsleDSM Quad for a while now. I'd be curious to see how a 5.6A aluminum one compares to the 5.6A silver/copper since its quite the premium for the exotic materials.


----------



## Rej (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the great review and especially the comparison beam shots.....always great whether analytically correct or not !


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 11, 2011)

Thanks for the review!! I am awaiting my R5 Quad 5.6A copper from Jessie, with fetTIE, or whatever its called.


----------



## rich297 (Mar 11, 2011)

I always look forward to reading your latest review. Another superb effort. Thanks.


----------



## Gary123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very very nice Dan.


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Great shots.....


Can't wait to get a septa .... I have a FM host just waiting patiently for it!


----------



## blackbalsam (Mar 12, 2011)

Awesome review. I have been waiting on a septa also...THANKS DAN...


----------



## Gravitron (Mar 12, 2011)

How much does VanIsleDSM's AMAZING Septa drop in cost and when will it be available?


----------



## run4jc (Mar 12, 2011)

Rej said:


> Thanks for the great review and especially the comparison beam shots.....always great whether analytically correct or not !


 Thank you! Analytically correct? Enthusiastically _reviewed_...not "analyzed!"



PoliceScannerMan said:


> Thanks for the review!! I am awaiting my R5 Quad 5.6A copper from Jessie, with fetTIE, or whatever its called.


FETtie, it is! :thumbsup:



Gravitron said:


> How much does VanIsleDSM's AMAZING Septa drop in cost and when will it be available?


Gonna leave that to VIDSM - although his original post about this light included pricing. However, those posts were a casualty of the CPF problems of a week ago.


----------



## easilyled (Mar 12, 2011)

Once again, many thanks for another fantastically comprehensive and time-consuming review, complete with outstanding beam-shots and illustrative assistance to demonstrate the beam distribution.
Not to mention all the output ratings over time with different combinations.
I wouldn't like to think how long it took you, but its much appreciated.

The Septa looks awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Any idea what the Septa does on medium and low..... I was hoping that medium would be around 1000 lumens!


----------



## nfetterly (Mar 12, 2011)

Great review as usual - I recently received my 5.6A Silver/Copper VanIsleDSM Quad - my new favorite. Without doing much of any side by side comparisons (I'm in the process of moving back to my house - getting re-employed in Cincinnati area) but from memory of use of the Moddoo Triples vs Jesse's quad - the Oveready/Moddoo triple gives a BIG spot, very little spill. The Quad gives a BIG spot with some spill. In terms of throw I cannot comment as these are observations from real life use inside an industrial facility. I often pair it with an Oveready M2-50 which gives a relatively tight spot - in case I want to point something out to someone.


----------



## coloradogps (Mar 12, 2011)

Great review, run4jc!

It is reviews like this that make CPF a great place to visit.

:thumbsup:


----------



## run4jc (Mar 12, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> Any idea what the Septa does on medium and low..... I was hoping that medium would be around 1000 lumens!


 
Sorry - the one Jesse sent was a single level - perhaps he can weigh in with the percentage of output at the different levels and we can 'extrapolate?'


----------



## scout24 (Mar 12, 2011)

:bow: Thank you for all the time and effort Dan! Car headlights in your hand, you say? Wow...


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 12, 2011)

Great to see real comparable numbers on these top notch drop-ins! Many thanks run4jc! Though I'd love to see some beamshots with a bit more distance.


----------



## run4jc (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks - and I would have love to have done some more / longer distance beam photos! Still, these lights are incredibly powerful AND floody, so you can get a good idea from closer shots...



LichtAn! said:


> Great to see real comparable numbers on these top notch drop-ins! Many thanks run4jc! Though I'd love to see some beamshots with a bit more distance.


----------



## powerup93 (Mar 12, 2011)

run4jc,

Really awesome that you could provide this review....really! On a side note, could you test otf lumens on a 18650 IMR or aw 2600/2900? If a 26650 is supposed to holds its voltage a bit higher and longer, I wonder what the 18650 size cells will do. Though, it is already reference with gary123's quad.....but was it run with an IMR or ICR 18650? Could you try a 5.6A quad with 18650 and fettie?


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for all your time and effort Dan. Really enjoyed all the pictures.

Medium on the Septa will be roughly 900 Lumen OTF. Low will be around 150 Lumen.

I'm not sure which cell exactly, but I was told that the cell used in Gary's light was not an IMR. An IMR 18650 will actually hold it's voltage better than a 26650 cell. The 26650 cells are a different chemistry, somewhat inbetween the LiCo and standard IMRs. Max output is 10A for a 4000mAh 26650 cell, only slightly over the 2C discharge of a standard LiCo cell, while an IMR 18650 at 1600mAh has a 10C discharge rate of 16A. An IMR cell would have surely made a difference. As do many little things at these output levels, such as how the exposed optic has been handled over time, and how clean the electrical contacts/lens are. The drop-ins I send out are nearly in a clean room condition, which will make a notable difference in output.

With your average halogen car headlights at 50watt, 20lm/W means about 2000 Lumen, so you've got more than some headlights in your hand with the Septa! More like a 35W HID Headlight for output!


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 12, 2011)

Jesse/run4jc

Any idea on the run time of the septa 
Or a quad for that matter on
1. Imr 18650
2. AW 18650
2. Imr 26650

I find it hard to keep the quad going for more than 10 min
on high due to heat (with a 6P host)

Perhaps ronac's new head will help when it arrived


----------



## recDNA (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm very curious about the heat issue too. The Septum looks fantastic (in fact they all do) but how long before it overheats?


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 12, 2011)

I would think that you run it for the most part at 900 lumens then up to 2500+ of whatever the final number is for 5 min bursts.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 12, 2011)

Run4jc... thanks for this great review, I had been waiting to see these numbers!!!

I have the fortune of owning one of Jese's 5.6 amp quads and 3 of his FETtie switches. I also have two of the very well made, well respected, Kerberos Quads, one 4.2 amp and one 5.6 amp.

There is a very, and I mean very noticable difference in how fast the heat tranfers away from Jesse's quad to the host on high. One has to see the incredible fit (and included Arctic silver paste) to appreciate what a rig these are and I think that makes a TON of difference in why his output stays at the levels they do.

They are the cutting edge in quadom in my opinion and one really does have to light one up in the woods at night to appreciate what they can do, even if it's just for a few minutes.

I run mine in an oveready C2 host with the FETtie, of course. It's my favorite stealth rig for the non-flashaholics that just are NOT expecting that much light to come out of such a small light.

:thumbsup:

From Left to right: Kerberos 4.2, Jesse's 5.6 Quad (feast your eyes on those optics!!), Kerberos 5.6, Malkoff M91


----------



## run4jc (Mar 13, 2011)

VanIsleDSM said:


> I'm not sure which cell exactly, but I was told that the cell used in Gary's light was not an IMR.


 Gary's lights were both running on AW cells - the C2 had an AW 2900mAh 18650 and the Leef host had 2 AW 18500s.



stoli67 said:


> Jesse/run4jc
> 
> Any idea on the run time of the septa
> Or a quad for that matter on
> ...





recDNA said:


> I'm very curious about the heat issue too. The Septum looks fantastic (in fact they all do) but how long before it overheats?


I don't know the answer to any of those questions, but I will offer this (which should have been included in the review - sorry!) I took the Septa out for my early dog walk SEVERAL times. Typically a light will see 10 minutes of intermittent use - sometimes more - during these walks. I measured the output of the 26650 cell before and every time it was 4.2V out the door and 3.8 on return. Heat was never an issue...oh, sure, it became warm, but not HOT. I hesitated to do my 1 hour torture test on this head because it didn't belong to me! But in real use, unless you plan on a very long "run it until the battery dies" session, the 'tight' construction of the head, coupled with the design, will ensure rapid heat dissipation. I said it in the review - it's like the head assembly is carved from one chunk of metal.



Darvis said:


> Run4jc... thanks for this great review, I had been waiting to see these numbers!!!
> 
> I have the fortune of owning one of Jese's 5.6 amp quads and 3 of his FETtie switches. I also have two of the very well made, well respected, Kerberos Quads, one 4.2 amp and one 5.6 amp.
> 
> ...


 Thanks, Darvis! I agree - Kenji makes a really nice drop in, but there are notable differences in the behavior of the Kerberos quad and the VIDSM quad. This (not scientific - not 'analytical') observation is based upon the observance of the behavior of the two as seen in the chart. I'm no engineer or scientist, but even I can see that something is causing the Kerberos quad to drop in output, and the only thing I can think of is that it just can't handle the rush of current coming from the 'hybrid' IMR cell through Jesse's FETtie switch. This is in NO WAY a criticism of Kenji's DD quad - in fact, it confirms his warnings to use it only with non-IMR protected cells. But I have to say it - Jesse's is just more 'robustly constructed' for heat dissipation and it is able to handle the rush of current.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice review mate :thumbsup: 

I know the Septa has more lumen's, but did you think/find the Septa would throw further than the copper R5 5.6amp Khatod quad - not just from sher power OTF but from beam shape?


----------



## jcalvert (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi Dan,

I concur with everyone else's opinion that your review was excellent, especially for the layman. Your photos really do speak a thousand words, thus making it easy for us to compare. Jesse's head looks not only cosmetically appealing, but like it also performs technically in transferring heat away from the light engine.

If a rubber-coated body were available that complimented the Septa head, that would allow us to use the Septanator for longer periods on high, that would be great. How about crafting a body of that nature Jesse?

I too will be curious about the final cost for the Septa head and its anticipated public release date. Beautiful craftsmanship Jesse! 

All the best for continued success,
John


----------



## run4jc (Mar 15, 2011)

Great question - and I don't really have an answer. Throw measurements in the real world are somewhat subjective...having said that, it did appear to me that the Septa was throwing as far as the Khatod light. You hit the nail on the head - "sheer power"...

Folks, please forgive me if I wax sentimental for a moment. Jesse is a young man with the gift of creativity, and the talent and knowledge to turn that gift into real products. Last I heard, he is planning to use that gift to transition his career in the true entrepreneurial spirit. I hope we can support him, Mac, McGizmo, Data, datiLED, Milky, Photonfanatic, VestureofBlood, Kerberos and many, many others who feed our appetites for cool tools and toys. I know that I am preaching to the choir, but I just had to say it.

I mean, think about it! Who'd a thunk it even 2 years ago? A 2600 lumen, Mag Lite sized head from one of "our own"...

When you consider this, it makes all the numbers produced by Jesse's devices even more amazing - at least to me.

Speaking of Kerberos, I know we all have the people of Japan in our thoughts and prayers! Kenji, are you okay?



Glenn7 said:


> Nice review mate :thumbsup:
> 
> I know the Septa has more lumen's, but did you think/find the Septa would throw further than the copper R5 5.6amp Khatod quad - not just from sher power OTF but from beam shape?


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 15, 2011)

John,

I am not sure that you would want a rubber host as it would not conduct heat away (into your hand) and away from the light.


----------



## jcalvert (Mar 15, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> John,
> 
> I am not sure that you would want a rubber host as it would not conduct heat away (into your hand) and away from the light.


 
Hi Andrew,

What I really meant was something like a space-age type of polymer perhaps with cooling channels. Simply a material and design that would allow the heat to continue to transfer from the LEDs to the body of the light and out some type of openings or air channels while still allowing the user to hold onto the light for extended periods.

The following is not a great example because it's all metal, but do you know the the handles on a gas-fired stove that have those spiral wire handles that allow you to open the firebox doors without burning your hands. I'm just trying to start a think tank so that designers of super high output light engines like Jesse can continue to grow their ideas with hosts that can keep up.

All the best,
John


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 16, 2011)

Wouldn't the temperature at the LEDs be already too high if the host is too hot to hold? At least I would take that as a first warning to better let it cool down now.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 16, 2011)

I thought run4jc said the body didn't get that hot anyway with the Septa - also using the new FM copper headed host it should help even more with heat management.


----------



## jcalvert (Mar 16, 2011)

Hi Guys,

In the present, I'm not concerned as much with the Septa head and its heat management capabilties, but more for the P60 size, high-output, triples & quads that get super hot on high after only a few minutes. Even though some of the issue can be resolved with multi-mode drivers that allow us to use the high mode intermittently, what about those occassional times where we may wish we could keep a P60-size high-output going for say just ten extra minutes in emergencies for example, but can't due to the heat of the host.

My thought was toward keeping up the technology of the host with the light engine it carries. The majority of us probably won't be able to afford a "Septa" type head (at least not me), but for the more affordable triples & quads by Jesse, Kenji and Tom, et al, improving the heat management of the P60 host should keep up with light engine a lot better. And "Ronac's" new Cryos heatsinking bezel goes a long in that direction.

Although his is a single XM-L design, the high-output of the Malkoff P60-size M91 can compete with many h.o. triples and quads, (ask "darvis" who has made casual runtime comparisons), but Gene's design can run on high until the battery is depleted without turning your hand into a burnt marshmallow. That's just a little of the type of technology I'm thinking of for the P60-size hosts that are home to h.o. triples & quads that you can only run on high for a few minutes. My wood-burning stove handle thought is just one example of thinking outside the current box.

Everyone of us on this thread would love to be able to use our h.o. triples & quads for longer than just a few minutes, so I just wanted to get the ideas started with my rudimentary example of the wood stove handle. Thanks for your consideration!

May God bless you all,
John


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 16, 2011)

John, 

If you want something that will run on high till the batteries die then get a moddoolar triple and an FM 2 x 26650 host! I have this setup and it never gets too hot. With two 26650 cells it will go for a long time at full power.

Or do what I am waiting for

A septa running on medium is the same output as the triple but with the option of going to high if needed.

Or get macs 3300l but even that gets hot on high... 

Andrew


----------



## jcalvert (Mar 17, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> John,
> 
> If you want something that will run on high till the batteries die then get a moddoolar triple and an FM 2 x 26650 host! I have this setup and it never gets too hot. With two 26650 cells it will go for a long time at full power.
> 
> ...


 
H Andrew,

Hoping all is well with you. Notwithstanding your usual positive solutions, those are all big hosts and although I don't necessarily need for a P60-size light engine to run out a full battery for an hour +, I would like to extend the runtime to more than a few minutes on high and still be able to hold onto the the light.

So what I'm hoping to improve upon for a host to High Output (HO) light engines are hosts that are, for a lack of a better term, P60-size (like Surefire 6P, C2 or Z2, Solarforce L2p, etc.) that accomodate 1x 18650 and/or 2x CR123 form factors or basically a mid-size EDC (1") diameter body type host with a heatsinking head that doesn't overwhelm the body, like the Cryos head doesn't overwhelm a 1" body. So I'm sure we can come up with an LED saving, heatsinking, P60-size host that will allow us to run our HO light engines for much longer than a few minutes on high when the need arises. C'mon my brother from down under, let's have some fun and brainstorm together. We need a good challenge to advance this tecnology from all angles!

BTW, what have you received in the past two weeks that we haven't talked about yet? I always love to get your impressions and those wonderful photos. And I wanted to learn more about your Uncle in GR, but I was sidelined for the past week when I blew out my knee in a league hockey game last week. 44 years of playing and I get hurt on my last shift of the game of the last regular season game of the season, bummer man! Oh well, the price you pay for a sport you love to play. Stay in touch my friend!

All the best,
John


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 17, 2011)

Please start a new thread for the host brainstorming, as this one is starting to go way off topic.

I am really impressed with those numbers the septa's putting up and I am so looking forward to a production run of these! I wonder what the price will/would be? I think this would be a really popular option for use with the new 22650 format. And those beamshots!!:huh:


----------



## warmurf (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi all,

Quick question from a newbie...

With these Quads, Tri's and even hard driven P60s and the heat they produce- Is it the case that if left on say well past your ability to hold the light, the heat can get so much that the drop-in will self destruct? Or can they handle heat well past your threshhold and run at the maximum heat they can generate? I have a high tollerance to heat and sometimes worry that I'm using the light past it's point of tollerance and could be damaging it. I was using a Quad the other night until it was too hot, switched it off and passed it to a mate to show him how hot they get. He promptly dropped it (good on ya!) and when we went inside and checked his hand, he had a first degree burn (red glazed skin- shiny). 

Like many I've learnt to "roll around" the flashlight in your hand, so no point of skin is in contact with the light for too long. Maybe I'm doing something wrong? When is too hot too hot for the light?


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 17, 2011)

What Quad was that you were using? I am not sure about the specifics of all the triples and quads as there are a few different ones available, but in the VanIsle quad sales thread it does state that it has 
"integrated thermal shutdown" so it probabally will not self destruct. I would imagine the Septa would have this as well.


----------



## LichtAn! (Mar 17, 2011)

To all those wondering what the Septa will cost. Jessie once named a price in the Septa thread, was that ever withdrawn?


----------



## brandocommando (Mar 17, 2011)

It must have been. I just read through it and it is a Septa information thread only. VanIsle said no price will be set untill they are available for sale.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...3115-Lumen-Thread-On-for-6P-and-FM26XXX-hosts.


----------



## warmurf (Mar 17, 2011)

A Kerberos (Kenji's) 5.6A DD was the quad being used.


----------



## jcalvert (Mar 17, 2011)

brandocommando said:


> Please start a new thread for the host brainstorming, as this one is starting to go way off topic.


 
Excessive heat management of high output light engines through the host is absolutely relevant to this thread and its a subject matter that has been mentioned by others including the OP. Any other issues need to be addressed by a PM. Thank you!

John


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 17, 2011)

I am really looking forward to the septa but still think a bigger host will probably be a must.... I would be very surprised if it will run for long in a 6P host without gloves!

Perhaps it is just to hot over here on OZ! Out in the snow it would probably run a lot longer before you feel it.... 

Even if I run it on medium mostly I will be happy.  

And yes John I did get a few new lights this week,... How did you guess.... Two tri- edcs ... Titanium and a copper!


----------



## jcalvert (Mar 17, 2011)

stoli67 said:


> I am really looking forward to the septa but still think a bigger host will probably be a must.... I would be very surprised if it will run for long in a 6P host without gloves!
> 
> Perhaps it is just to hot over here on OZ! Out in the snow it would probably run a lot longer before you feel it....
> 
> ...



Andrew,

You crack me up...how did I guess? I count on you for getting the newest H.O. light engines/hosts to test and provide us your impressions and awesome beamshots comparisons. As for run4jc's photo of the Septa wth the FM 26650 copper threaded host, you should get some decent runtime on high, yes/no? Try it out with your others and let us know. Be safe!

All the best my friend,
John


----------



## DM51 (Mar 18, 2011)

jcalvert said:


> Excessive heat management of high output light engines through the host is absolutely relevant to this thread and its a subject matter that has been mentioned by others including the OP.


No. You have careened off topic and hijacked this thread. Take your discussion elsewhere.


----------



## warmurf (Mar 18, 2011)

I'd love to see the Septa up against Mac's 3300L. Both similar in lumens output and similar in concept I guess. Hopefully one for a future beamshot comparison review.


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 18, 2011)

I have a 3300L ... just waiting for the Septa to add to my beamshot thread!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?306347-quot-A-Floody-Floody-Night-quot


----------



## Ginseng (Mar 18, 2011)

Hi Run4jc, thank you very much for the excellent review. I own both the VI and Kerb 4.2A units and I was wondering if you would comment on the beam quality of the Plain Tight optic relative to the Khatod. The vast majority of my use is from 2-8' and a smooth beam is a paramount consideration. The VI/Khatod exhibits six clear zones that are all within the focal field of view at this range and it's quite distracting. Is the beam of the Plain Tight any smoother or more uniform? So for example, an SST-50 or MC-E provide smooth beam patterns with a fat hotspot. That is, brightest at center and falling off monotonically throughout the spill/corona. The Khatod beam has a dark band between two brighter bands on the edge of the corona, one of which has a rainbow effect. 

Thanks for any additional insights you can provide,
Wilkey


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Mar 22, 2011)

Price was not withdrawn, I just decided not to mention it this time, as it seemed to turn the thread from discussion and interest into sales and availability.

Single mode Septas are ready to go, still working out a couple unexpected kinks in the multi-mode versions.

With the multi-mode there is an integrated thermal shutdown, but it is for emerency shutdown only, you will not want to rely on this. So far in my experience, the extra surface area and finning on the septa allows it to run on high longer than a 5.6A quad before getting too hot, if by only a little bit.

The worry with overheating is in the batteries. While the LEDs themselves and the driver components can get well over 100C and still function properly, the battery does not like to see over 50C. If the head is getting hot enough that it is uncomfortable to touch, then it's time to drop your light down to medium or low.

As for a single XML drop-in not getting as hot, it wouldn't, it's only using half the power, and making half the light of a 5.6A quad.

I think anyone who ends up with a septa will be pleasently surprised by it's ability to shed heat. Whether you use it on a 6P or a 26650, the difference won't be too much. The majority of heat will dissipate through the head.

The plain tight optic is definitly the most smooth, and my new favourite. It doesn't sacrfice too much collimation (compared to the khatod) and puts out quite a bit more overall light, while having a very smooth and even beam.

The quads used for Dan's test are available right now in the modified BST section for anyone interested. The highest tested (to my knowledge) OTF lumen P60 in the world? 1654 Lumen.


----------



## Darvis (Mar 22, 2011)

VanIsleDSM said:


> The quads used for Dan's test are available right now in the modified BST section for anyone interested. The highest tested (to my knowledge) OTF lumen P60 in the world? 1654 Lumen.


 
I still smile everytime I check in on this thread and see that lumen measurement... Just glad I have one. Now I've got to figure out how to fund a Septa.


----------



## J-FRAME (Mar 22, 2011)

I,m down for a Septa drop-in thread on head but its got to be a 2 mode or 3 mode. Full pull is to much.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Can anyone else confirm this - 

I wondered if there was a difference in output between the FM copper host and the older FM host because of the extra size/joint/copper (maybe adding extra resistance) & the difference between using IMR 26500 and IMR 26650 batteries.

Using a quad drop-in, I measured 236lux @ 4.3 meters using the copper FM host and a 26650.
Did the same test again using am FM 26500 host and 26500 battery, and got 298lux @ 4.3 meters :shrug: thats a big difference IMO.
So it can only be two things, the extra joint between the copper and alu or the 26650 doesn't have the same output as the AW26500 (I used the same tail cap for both tests)


----------



## stoli67 (Mar 23, 2011)

those are some interesting numbers!

Were u using a FETtie in each?

Andrew


----------



## VanIsleDSM (Mar 23, 2011)

Interesting indeed. I know the chemistry is more suited to holding a higher voltage. 

It could also be that you have a bummed 26650, as one of mine is. still charges up fine and lasts a while, but it won't put out 10A any more. My other one works fine. Which reminds me, I need to order a couple more.

I know that the single mode septa will be too much for most people, though some just despise modes and prefer single for all of their lights it seems. I'm working on the multi-mode septa fix daily. Hoping to have them ready asap.

Edit: Was it one of my regulated quads? If it was a direct drive quad then it all makes sense. The 26500 will hold more voltage and push more current.


----------



## Glenn7 (Mar 23, 2011)

Fettie switch was used for the test and I even tried just using a thick piece of wire instead of a switch.
I have 12 x 26650 and 3 x 26500 and 1 of the AW26500's is a dud.
The drop in is a kerberos quad xpg r5 5.6amp 3 speed.
One thing I did notice too is the inside daiamiter on the copper FM host (were the drop in seats) is bigger than the older hosts.


----------



## recDNA (Mar 24, 2011)

Where do you get FETtie switches?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## run4jc (Mar 24, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Where do you get FETtie switches?
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


 
Straight from Jesse


----------



## Epsilon (Mar 25, 2011)

Very nice stuff these FETTies


----------



## emu124 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is there a seperate sales thread for the Septa and I missed it ? :sweat:
or are we all patiently waiting for that ??


----------



## bugsy714 (Apr 10, 2011)

love the reviews, Jesse definitely builds some beasts!


----------



## nc_hooper (Feb 28, 2012)

Received my 3 mode Septa running 7x XP-E (5000k). Love it. Great workmanship, great light distribution. I'm glad I went with the XP-E for a tighter spot and like the 5000K tint. It's not an extremely tight spot, but it's not an all flood either. In a quick comparison to my Malkoff Wildcat V2 (3x XPG), it throws further with a slightly tighter spot. And of course, it puts out a whole lot more lumens than the Wildcat.

I'm using an FM aluminum/copper host with a 4000 MAH 26650 and the FETie switch.


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Apr 14, 2012)

nc_hooper said:


> I'm using an FM aluminum/copper host with a 4000 MAH 26650 and the FETie switch.



Given the high current draw of this head, I'm concerned about getting a battery that's up to the task!  Is there a recommended brand/model? What brand did you use?


----------



## nofearek9 (May 23, 2012)

how much the SEPTA drop in cost?


----------



## yifu (May 23, 2012)

nofearek9 said:


> how much the SEPTA drop in cost?


I believe he said around 450 for a single mode and a bit more for a multi-mode. It is not a drop in, but rather a "thread on" head that is a bit bigger than a stock Z44 bezel.


----------



## nofearek9 (May 23, 2012)

expensive one but seems has lot of power.


----------



## easilyled (May 23, 2012)

nofearek9 said:


> expensive one but seems has lot of power.



Like a Ferrari


----------

